# Barista Pro or Bambino + Grinder



## rizqasim1 (2 mo ago)

I have owned a braista pro in the past and it was brilliant but I gave it away.

I was about to buy a new one today in john lewis, but then thought - why not just get a bambino and a coffee grinder. That way I get more grind options, save space and also have the same bar pressure (on bambino) to produce a shot equivalent to the Barista Pro. 

I welcome your thoughts on pro's / cons.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

rizqasim1 said:


> I have owned a braista pro in the past and it was brilliant...


Did you enjoy the coffee it made ?


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

I had bambino plus sage grinder which I then upgraded to niche and then sage dual boiler. This worked really well for me and having recently used the Touch for a week I can’t see any benefits excerpt perhaps neater form factor.


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

rizqasim1 said:


> I have owned a braista pro in the past and it was brilliant but I gave it away.
> 
> I was about to buy a new one today in john lewis, but then thought - why not just get a bambino and a coffee grinder. That way I get more grind options, save space and also have the same bar pressure (on bambino) to produce a shot equivalent to the Barista Pro.
> 
> I welcome your thoughts on pro's / cons.


If you grind for non-espresso drinks (e.g. cafetière) the separate grinder makes sense. If it's espresso only and the Pro made coffee you liked, it's a neater solution.

BTW, I work at John Lewis in the small electrical section (but probably not your branch). If you'd asked me, I'd have said just what I said above


----------

